# Storage Shed Design



## TheDudester (8 May 2008)

I have been tasked with purchasing a shed that will allow the storage of bicycles and toys. It needs to allow children to open it and access the stuff inside. It can be 6' or 7' wide but only around 3' deep and ideally 4'6" or 5' in height.

After looking around the sheds I found were around £400-£900 :shock:

This is way too expensive so I wondered if it would be possible to build something like this here.

In wood of course.

The floor, sides and back I can see. It is what I would need to do to waterproof the tambour that I can't work out.

Regards

D


----------



## wizer (8 May 2008)

looks like a nightmare waiting to happen. The only way I can see it lasting more than one season, is to adapt a garage roller door. Use normal swing doors, much less of a headache.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 May 2008)

I agree with WiZeR. Although I have some thoughs on a waterproofed tambour, I think it would be easier to make swinging doors instead. If you want, I'll sketch something out for you.


----------



## TheDudester (8 May 2008)

Dave R":1qs9f54k said:


> I agree with WiZeR. Although I have some thoughs on a waterproofed tambour, I think it would be easier to make swinging doors instead. If you want, I'll sketch something out for you.



If you don't mind, I'd love to see your design.

D


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 May 2008)

I'll try to get something for you tonight.

Dave


----------



## Shultzy (8 May 2008)

D, might be worth modelling it on something like this


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 May 2008)

How about something simple like this? 







A raised floor to allow air to circulate and prevent moisture from rotting things out. Two basic doors and a sloped roof to shed the rain. I would put a bit of ventilation in as well to help keep things dry inside.

If you want, I could draw a building plan for you.


----------



## wizer (9 May 2008)

That's how i'd do it. Actually, I'm considering something similar for storing timber.


----------



## Oryxdesign (9 May 2008)

I did exactly that where I used to live, treated it as kind of an outside cupboard. I stood it on bits of slate to level it up and stop water soaking up into the wood and it worked a treat. Actually I could do with doing the same again.........


----------



## wizer (9 May 2008)

Just a few more ideas there. I'm going to put some thought in to one of these. Could be a useful addition to the garden.


----------



## TheDudester (11 May 2008)

Dave R":33pt0cr1 said:


> How about something simple like this?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Dave, sorry I haven't responded to your posts.

I keep meaning to go out and measure the area and come up with an exact size.

I have given up on the original idea for the time being anyway and like the more traditional suggestions.

Regards

D


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 May 2008)

D,

No worries. The offer is still open so if you want me to draw something, let me know.


----------



## dennis (10 Jun 2008)

Wizer

Why on the shed in the picture next to last are the bracings on the outside of the door is this intentional or have the doors simply been hung the wrong way round.

Dennis


----------



## wizer (10 Jun 2008)

Thats a very good point Dennis. My only guess is to maximise storage space inside? Or maybe they though that was a nice design idea?


----------



## Mcluma (10 Jun 2008)

WiZeR":30d8e47r said:


> Thats a very good point Dennis. My only guess is to maximise storage space inside? Or maybe they though that was a nice design idea?



You what i think

The manufacturer sent them to the markting company to have picutures taken and the dimwits at the marketing company just put it wrongly together, that is what I think :wink:


----------

